# Your brain is plastic !



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Adam,
Does plasticity decrease with age?
Or is dis-use have more impact than age?
Allen


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

FYI, the original post is plagerized....http://www.wisegeek.org/what-is-brain-plasticity.htm

Article written By: Mary McMahon
Edited By: O. Wallace
Last Modified Date: 17 October 2013
Copyright Protected: 2003-2013 Conjecture Corporation


----------



## Mental Mastery (Oct 5, 2013)

Human brains are at their most plastic during infancy. As we age brain functions become more rigid and more distinctive. 
Not sure about dis - use as we use our brains for everything, they never stop working until death. I will do some more research and try to find out. 
Great question.


----------



## Mental Mastery (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes I do use other people research to answer question people ask and if I think it will be useful I post it. I get a lot of my information from Google Scholar or PubMed which publish research papers. It's a great way to learn and research things which I hope we all can learn from. I'm not a neuroscientist but have a interest with how the mind works. There is a wealth of info out there, people as a rule don't want to do it that's why I do. I learn every from other work, I think I'd be right in saying we all do. A lot of my information comes from books I've studied on the brain by leading experts such as Rita Carter.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

as I understand this pasticity issue in regard to age, it does decrease with age, but the decrease is from dormancy, or lack of "demand activity" that stimulates that plasticity. as you get older you don't do activities that demand that plastic function as much, so it goes dormant. it is still there, but more or less sleeping and a regular regemine of "demand activities" will maintain it's plasticity until you get very old.


----------

